# Here are the full Canon EOS RP specifications



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 13, 2019)

> The full specifications for the Canon EOS RP have leaked ahead of tonight’s launch. You can download the PDF with the full specifications here, or read below.
> This information leaked on our forum earlier today.
> 
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## padam (Feb 13, 2019)

I guess DPAF will be fully working with 4k, unlike the M50, yaay!


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 13, 2019)

So 4K24 output over HDMI at 8bit 422.... not too bad. No CLog (dang it) but hey that's still better than the NO 4K output on my 1DX2 ...

Waiting to see what this big firmware release is for the R first though...


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 13, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## SV (Feb 13, 2019)

This is looking quite good for this price point...


----------



## myjtp (Feb 13, 2019)

Whats the crop factor in 4K?


----------



## 1Zach1 (Feb 13, 2019)

I’ve already convinced myself the EVF won’t be so terrible and I’ll probably be using the flip screen most of the time anyways. *sigh*, you get me every time, Canon.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 13, 2019)

myjtp said:


> Whats the crop factor in 4K?



Given the sensor size, should be about 1.5x crop


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 13, 2019)

1Zach1 said:


> I’ve already convinced myself the EVF won’t be so terrible and I’ll probably be using the flip screen most of the time anyways. *sigh*, you get me every time, Canon.



if you want to compare, it's almost exactly the same as a A7 II not sure if you can find one to compare with, but that will give you an idea before you get one in your hands.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 13, 2019)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



the image sensor size, MP's, ISO - exactly the same as the 6D Mark II.


----------



## snappy604 (Feb 13, 2019)

any ideas why x-sync? (flash sync?) seems to be lower on the new R cameras? found 1/250th on the 80D often wasn't quick enough for faster moving objects.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 13, 2019)

I think a FF Canon at $1299 with the EF adapter, good sensor, 5fps, 4k recording you can output at a higher quality level to external recorder....this thing is really a LOT of good value.


----------



## 1Zach1 (Feb 13, 2019)

rrcphoto said:


> if you want to compare, it's almost exactly the same as a A7 II not sure if you can find one to compare with, but that will give you an idea before you get one in your hands.


The A7II is a .5” EVF, is it not? I’ve compared the M50 (this EVF) to the R (.5” EVF), and was really hoping Canon would put a lower resolution .5” EVF in it.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 13, 2019)

Things I noticed: Top shutter speed 1/4000 (ok given the price segment), X-Sync 1/180 (still ok), 4k output over HDMI (nice), *RP doesn't mean cheap plastic because damn baby it's magnesium alloy, weather-sealed as well!*


----------



## ERHP (Feb 13, 2019)

Noticed the battery is different as well, LP-E17.


----------



## padam (Feb 13, 2019)

Only one question remains, did they manage to 'fix' the 1080p FF quality?


----------



## Jdbuzz (Feb 13, 2019)

padam said:


> I guess DPAF will be fully working with 4k, unlike the M50, yaay!


I hope so!


----------



## Jdbuzz (Feb 13, 2019)

ERHP said:


> Noticed the battery is different as well, LP-E17.


Same as the SL2 I believe


----------



## flip314 (Feb 13, 2019)

This camera looks amazing for the price, just need to decide whether I want to add an R or RP as a second body to my 80D. I was hoping for something a bit better than the R, but the RP may tide me over for a while.

The biggest disappointment is the battery choice, I really wish they'd kept the LP-E6


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 13, 2019)

1Zach1 said:


> The A7II is a .5” EVF, is it not? I’ve compared the M50 (this EVF) to the R (.5” EVF), and was really hoping Canon would put a lower resolution .5” EVF in it.


oh you're right, i missed that.

but in reality it shouldn't matter much because the magnifications are similar (.70x to .71x) that influences the size of the viewfinder image that you see.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 13, 2019)

ERHP said:


> Noticed the battery is different as well, LP-E17.



Yeah that was known a few days and has been soundly debated on here... No one is happy not having the LPE6 but in order to make this smaller, Canon had to go with another power source.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 13, 2019)

snappy604 said:


> any ideas why x-sync? (flash sync?) seems to be lower on the new R cameras? found 1/250th on the 80D often wasn't quick enough for faster moving objects.


Compared to? 6D series are also 1/180. 5D series are 1/200. The smaller curtained APS-C mid & high-range xD & xxD are 1/250.


----------



## padam (Feb 13, 2019)

Jdbuzz said:


> I hope so!


I checked and this limitation is mentioned amongst the M50 specs.
So yes, here, it hasn't been disabled.

A more complete overview on the video specs:
Internally everything is IPB codec

-4k 24p/30p is in APS-C mode (probably 1.6x)
-1080p 24p/30p can be shot in FF or APS-C mode as well, the latter is much crisper as it is downsampled (but worse rolling shutter), like on the EOS R or 1D C.
-1080p 50p/60p will be selectable only in FF mode, just like the EOS R (one cannot use EF-S lenses for 50p/60p recording)

FF 1080p quality may be the same as the 6DII or improved


Battery life will be worse than an M5(smaller sensor, same battery) and almost the same as the M50 (smaller sensor, even smaller battery).


----------



## Jdbuzz (Feb 13, 2019)

Will we get eye autofocus that can compete with sony and fugi?


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 13, 2019)

Nice little camera, nice little spec list. 
Now let's hope for a nice little price. 

Only thing that makes me always shake my head:
X-sync: 1/180 sec
Canon why do you think you'll have to cut here?


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 13, 2019)

snappy604 said:


> any ideas why x-sync? (flash sync?) seems to be lower on the new R cameras? found 1/250th on the 80D often wasn't quick enough for faster moving objects.



It's not about new R's, it's about the larger sensor. The 6D(2) has 1/180s, the 5D series 1/200s, only the 1DX(2) has an x-sync of 1/250s. All else being equal it takes longer for the shutter blades to traverse a larger sensor. It's not a coincidence that the 80D's sync speed is close to *1.6* times as fast as that of the 6D and its cousins.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 13, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> Nice little camera, nice little spec list.
> Now let's hope for a nice little price.
> 
> Only thing that makes me always shake my head:
> ...


Model segmentation like on the 5D vs 6D bodies. 1/200 vs 1/180. To be expected. Same with the 1/4000 top SS. No biggie in this price segment.


----------



## neo302 (Feb 13, 2019)

Love what I'm seeing so far! I would like a wide FF STM lens now.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Feb 13, 2019)

Jdbuzz said:


> Will we get eye autofocus that can compete with sony and fugi?


Probably not Sony. Theirs it's just too good. Maybe in the next generation of cameras.


----------



## Kit. (Feb 13, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> Only thing that makes me always shake my head:
> X-sync: 1/180 sec
> Canon why do you think you'll have to cut here?


Why not? It's the costs of the precision mechanics (focal plane shutter).


----------



## jesjewal (Feb 13, 2019)

You're welcome canon rumors


----------



## leviathan18 (Feb 13, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> Nice little camera, nice little spec list.
> Now let's hope for a nice little price.
> 
> Only thing that makes me always shake my head:
> ...



USD 1299


----------



## tmroper (Feb 13, 2019)

Definitely priced to move, and might very well get me to upgrade from my 5D Mark 2.


----------



## memoriaphoto (Feb 13, 2019)

CR mentions that it will be announced tonight. I thought it was tomorrow? Or is it a midnight thing?


----------



## 1Zach1 (Feb 13, 2019)

memoriaphoto said:


> CR mentions that it will be announced tonight. I thought it was tomorrow? Or is it a midnight thing?


Tonight will be tomorrow in Japan.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Feb 13, 2019)

memoriaphoto said:


> CR mentions that it will be announced tonight. I thought it was tomorrow? Or is it a midnight thing?



Time zone differences.


----------



## HikeBike (Feb 13, 2019)

Wow. If there's a 90D in the works, I wonder how it will fit in the lineup now that a FF mirrorless with these specs has stolen its historical price point...


----------



## Jdbuzz (Feb 13, 2019)

1Zach1 said:


> Tonight will be tomorrow in Japan.


Do they have a time for the announcement? Is this a Canon Event or just a written release


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Feb 13, 2019)

What about the lenses? Really curious about the new 70-200


----------



## snappy604 (Feb 13, 2019)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> Compared to? 6D series are also 1/180. 5D series are 1/200. The smaller curtained APS-C mid & high-range xD & xxD are 1/250.



7D and 80D, guess that makes sense.


----------



## Andy Westwood (Feb 13, 2019)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> Compared to? 6D series are also 1/180. 5D series are 1/200. The smaller curtained APS-C mid & high-range xD & xxD are 1/250.



This was one on the few reasons I didn’t buy the 6D2 when it launched. Shooting in a studio most weeks with my ageing 1D4 at 1/200 for 9 years and then having to drop back down to 1/180. 

However, if the price is right at 1299 USD it is good buy, I think. It doesn’t seem long ago since I bought my EOS R I can’t help thinking the RP is a lot better value on launch than the EOS R, but I’m loving my EOS R anyway so guess it doesn’t matter in that case.


----------



## akvideoshooter (Feb 13, 2019)

No C-log, but I've lived with that on a 1DX mkII, so not a huge deal. But a future upgrade option would be sweet.


----------



## ozturert (Feb 13, 2019)

Yes I am impressed!


----------



## Viggo (Feb 13, 2019)

To slow sync speed to freeze action? Uhh, no... flash freezes action, the 1/250 or 1/180s doesn’t freeze nothing.

I use HS outside to freeze action with shutter speed or flash duration indoors to freeze action. Sync is just sync speed. If you can’t get it dark enough at 1/180s it isn’t dark enough with 1/250s either.


----------



## Frankvalenti88 (Feb 13, 2019)

Regards to battery life. It says 250 shots on these tiny batteries . The 6dii with live view was rates for 210 on the larger battery. I hope we see at least 500 shots per battery in the real world. Nothing a battery grip can't fix. And might actually make it feel better in hands if that's an issue.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Feb 13, 2019)

This camera is going to sell like CRAZY to people who aren't obsessed with rubbing against a Sony camera. LOL

I honestly think this is going to be the best selling camera Canon has ever made...it has the potential.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 13, 2019)

akvideoshooter said:


> No C-log, but I've lived with that on a 1DX mkII, so not a huge deal. But a future upgrade option would be sweet.



Been waiting for that AND 4K out on my 1DX2 .... same thing here. Aint gonna happen


----------



## shobytza (Feb 13, 2019)

1000$ or low on grey market will sell like hotcakes )


----------



## rsdofny (Feb 13, 2019)

Bye Bye APS-C.


----------



## 5D35D46D2R (Feb 13, 2019)

Speed = 30-1/4000 sec (1/2 or 1/3 stop increments), Bulb (Total shutter speed range. Available range varies by shooting mode)

Sync speed = 1/180

Hmm.


----------



## amorse (Feb 13, 2019)

That is *A LOT* of camera for the projected price, especially if they're packaging it with an adapter. I can't help but think that this is squarely aimed at moving APS-C DSLR users into RF mount bodies. I would bet that there isn't much of a margin on this and the investment is in building their user base in RF mount FAST.


----------



## Stanri010 (Feb 13, 2019)

Why does the 4K only have 25FPS?

EOS RP MP4:
4K (16:9) 3840 x 2160 (*25*, 23.98 fps) IPB 120Mbps /* 869 MB/min*


The EOS R Has both 30 FPS for ALL-I and IPB.

EOS R:
4K 3840 x 2160: *29.97fps*/24.00fps/23.98fps, ALL-I: 480Mbps, 3444 MB/min.
4K 3840 x 2160: *29.97fps*/24.00fps/23.98fps, IPB: 120Mbps, *860 MB/min.*


Something strange is going on as the RP is rated for 869mb/s on IPB 25 FPS while the EOS R is rated for 860 mb/min at 29.97 fps. They both have the exact same processor and UHD 4K is UHD 4K even on a different sensor.

What's going on here?


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Feb 13, 2019)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> Things I noticed: Top shutter speed 1/4000 (ok given the price segment), X-Sync 1/180 (still ok), 4k output over HDMI (nice), *RP doesn't mean cheap plastic because damn baby it's magnesium alloy, weather-sealed as well!*


Those two specs surprised me the most too! Definitely wasn’t expecting magnesium!


----------



## FairlyKors (Feb 13, 2019)

Is the 4K recording truly limited to 24P (or 25P for PAL)? I’m missing something, right? I’ve never seen 30P omitted from a camera before—but I don’t see it listed in the specs?


----------



## albron00 (Feb 13, 2019)

BatteriesRechargeable Li-ion Battery *LP-E17 * 
Approx. *250 shots*

What???


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 13, 2019)

Stanri010 said:


> Why does the 4K only have 25FPS?
> 
> EOS RP MP4:
> 4K (16:9) 3840 x 2160 (*25*, 23.98 fps) IPB 120Mbps /* 869 MB/min*
> ...



locked out to offer more distinction between R and RP. No C Log or 10bit output either. But 8bit 422 coming out uncompressed from a Canon for $1299 is still good.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 13, 2019)

At this point I'm more interested to see what the "major firmware" upgrade for the R will be. It would seem to make the most sense to unveil those specs concurrently (or VERY shortly after) the official announcement of the RP


----------



## Viggo (Feb 13, 2019)

albron00 said:


> BatteriesRechargeable Li-ion Battery *LP-E17 *
> Approx. *250 shots*
> 
> What???


I wish we could just have a board where all these same arguments/question are answered and people could just link there in stead of bringing it up and answering every single time.

The R is rated for 350 shots, I easily get 700 in the cold weather over two weeks or so. I would get 1500 if shot in one day in the summer .


----------



## Andy Westwood (Feb 13, 2019)

padam said:


> I checked and this limitation is mentioned amongst the M50 specs.
> So yes, here, it hasn't been disabled.
> 
> A more complete overview on the video specs:
> ...



I use an EOS M5 mostly for low res video work and have two of the LP-E17 batteries that we are told will be used in the RP, they do last very well, I’d say longer than Canon actually state.

They are very light, take up very little room in your camera bag or are easily carried around in your pocket when on location.

We know the RP isn’t a pro camera although I’m sure in the right hands and used for certain types of photography the end result could very well look like it was produced by a professional. It’s a tiny body which will appeal to a lot of people so I guess that is why Canon opted for the smaller battery.

Now I would love to see some small RF lens being announced soon, such as a fastish (F2 or even F1.8 would be nice) 24mm Pancake lens if that is possible on FF or an 85mm F1.8 (IS would be nice too) the key being to keep the weight and size minimal.

Bigger lens such as EF 24-70 F2.8 or EF 70-200 2.8 IS I’m ok with using the adaptor on these as they are not compact to start.

For 20 years I’ve shot with big cameras equipped with heavy glass but now it is possible to get great results with small and compact, so that is my preferred route or am I just getting old lol


----------



## FairlyKors (Feb 13, 2019)

PureClassA said:


> locked out to offer more distinction between R and RP. No C Log or 10bit output either. But 8bit 422 coming out uncompressed from a Canon for $1299 is still good.



Are you positive? Because that doesn’t sound possible. Video is shot in 30P. All standards are based off that. The camera would be incompatible with almost any other video production.

The only reason people shoot at 24P is for a “cinema look,” but in reality that’s not what’s used because of its limitation in movement and all sort of other ways.

I’d have to hear it from Canon to believe it.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 13, 2019)

FairlyKors said:


> Are you positive? Because that doesn’t sound possible. Video is shot in 30P. All standards are based off that. The camera would be incompatible with almost any other video production.
> 
> The only reason people shoot at 24P is for a “cinema look,” but in reality that’s not what’s used because of its limitation in movement and all sort of other ways.
> 
> I’d have to hear it from Canon to believe it.



I'm not sure I understand you correctly. When you shoot professional cinema/film, you shoot at 24fps. That's been a Hollywood standard forever. TV shows for NTSC are often shot at 30fps. (Or they used to be) But a 3:2 pulldown even on original DVDs that had 24fps movies worked fine. Now with TVs having refresh rates commonly at 120hz, they can natively accommodate both 24 and 30 frames per second without the pulldown as both 24 and 30 are equally divisible into 120.

I haven't done a lot of video work, but I've never shot in 30. I've either shot at 24 (or 23.98) or in 60 or 120 for slo-mo while still using 2:1 (shutter speed : FPS) ratio to get proper cinematic motion blur.

But with the same CPU, same media slot, same data rate you cited between the two cameras, then the most likely explanation as to why the camera is limited to 24fps in 4K is that Canon wrote the firmware that way to afford more distinction between the R (4k30) and the RP (4k24)


----------



## Stanri010 (Feb 13, 2019)

FairlyKors said:


> Are you positive? Because that doesn’t sound possible. Video is shot in 30P. All standards are based off that. The camera would be incompatible with almost any other video production.
> 
> The only reason people shoot at 24P is for a “cinema look,” but in reality that’s not what’s used because of its limitation in movement and all sort of other ways.
> 
> I’d have to hear it from Canon to believe it.


The M50 is limited to both 25 and 24 FPS. I suspect it's the issue with the battery as that is the only thing that the EOS RP shares in comon with the M50 vs the EOS R. All three cameras have a digic 8 processor. The M50 has a 24 MP sensor while the EOS R has a 30 MP sensor, while the RP has something inbetween.


----------



## albron00 (Feb 13, 2019)

Viggo said:


> I wish we could just have a board where all these same arguments/question are answered and people could just link there in stead of bringing it up and answering every single time.
> 
> The R is rated for 350 shots, I easily get 700 in the cold weather over two weeks or so. I would get 1500 if shot in one day in the summer .


LP-E17 id 1040 mAh battery. Same as Sony Alpha's two generations cameras. Why would you do the same mistake??


----------



## stochasticmotions (Feb 13, 2019)

When I bought my first Canon rebel (6mp) it cost a little over $1000, seems like this is a great entry point to full frame cameras....not just mirrorless. Can't wait to get my hands on one to see how it performs, it could become our backup/vlogging camera if it can at least track well at 5fps.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 13, 2019)

Stanri010 said:


> The M50 is limited to both 25 and 24 FPS. I suspect it's the issue with the battery as that is the only thing that the EOS RP shares in comon with the M50 vs the EOS R. All three cameras have a digic 8 processor. The M50 has a 24 MP sensor while the EOS R has a 30 MP sensor, while the RP has something inbetween.



Didn't even consider the battery aspect. You may be right. Otherwise, it's a marketing choice.


----------



## navastronia (Feb 13, 2019)

PureClassA said:


> I'm not sure I understand you correctly. *When you shoot professional cinema/film, you shoot at 24fps.* That's been a Hollywood standard forever. TV shows for NTSC are often shot at 30fps. (Or they used to be) But a 3:2 pulldown even on original DVDs that had 24fps movies worked fine. Now with TVs having refresh rates commonly at 120hz, they can natively accommodate both 24 and 30 frames per second without the pulldown as both 24 and 30 are equally divisible into 120.



Seconded. Source: I work in film production.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 13, 2019)

albron00 said:


> LP-E17 id 1040 mAh battery. Same as Sony Alpha's two generations cameras. Why would you do the same mistake??


What?


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 13, 2019)

navastronia said:


> Seconded. Source: I work in film production.



Yeah... I'm waiting for further explanation on the OP's remarks. 24fps is THE standard now for most everything, especially with a LOT of TV shows shooting with Reds and ARRIs like major motion pictures do. Sure there are exceptions like LIVE TV (broadcast cameras) or "Reality Shows" that use handhelds and camcorder type cameras... I'm not sure what "all standards" is being referred to here.


----------



## Chuckmet (Feb 13, 2019)

PureClassA said:


> Yeah that was known a few days and has been soundly debated on here... No one is happy not having the LPE6 but in order to make this smaller, Canon had to go with another power source.


Anybody coming from a M5 will probably have plenty of them already.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Feb 13, 2019)

Just read the Sony forums for a bit. Damn, never again, my brain hurts


----------



## navastronia (Feb 13, 2019)

PureClassA said:


> Yeah... I'm waiting for further explanation on the OP's remarks. 24fps is THE standard now for most everything, especially with a LOT of TV shows shooting with Reds and ARRIs like major motion pictures do. Sure there are exceptions like LIVE TV (broadcast cameras) or "Reality Shows" that use handhelds and camcorder type cameras... I'm not sure what "all standards" is being referred to here.



Indeed, and in my experience, it's an Arri Alexa on roughly 90% of the professional sets in LA. Come to think of it, the Alexa is to cinema cameras what the 1DX mk ii is to stills cameras (accepted standard, easy to use, best ergonomics, simple menu, good image, no fuss). No, it doesn't have a RED's resolution, but it's an irrelevant issue for most content, and little incentive to a cinematographer to move away from a system that just works.


----------



## 1Zach1 (Feb 13, 2019)

Well Nokishita is saying the 6 lenses that were rumored are confirmed. I am really hope the 15-35 is available as a pre-order with the RP and isn’t completely crazy priced, sounds like my type of combination.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 13, 2019)

albron00 said:


> LP-E17 id 1040 mAh battery. Same as Sony Alpha's two generations cameras. Why would you do the same mistake??



weight. they wanted this camera to be very light.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Feb 13, 2019)

The yootoob reviews on this will be hilarious. They are going to want to bag it. And of course they will whinge about no ibis and rehashed 6d2 sensor(poor DR etc). But i reckon they will begrudgingly have to state what a bargin it will be. This thing will sell like hotcakes. Sony will be crapping themselves. Magnesium alloy and weather sealing. That is phenomenal.


----------



## ysyoo87 (Feb 13, 2019)

so no 4k 30fps, no 1080 120fps slo-mo. 
Is Xt3 still better buy for video?


----------



## Hector1970 (Feb 13, 2019)

Well priced. Good move by Canon.
Attractive size and weight and good idea to provide the adapter as they don't have cheap lens yet for it.
It will be interesting what the viewfinder is really like.
Battery life isn't great. I wonder how accurate the battery indicator will be.
It's one of the frustrations I have with Olympus Mirrorless - you could have full bars and then suddenly a flat battery.
For sure you'd need plenty of spare batteries with this camera.


----------



## mclaren777 (Feb 13, 2019)

Biggest issue with the RP's video is that you can't select All-I encoding – everything is IPB.

This is one area where the EOS R is clearly superior.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 13, 2019)

1Zach1 said:


> Well Nokishita is saying the 6 lenses that were rumored are confirmed. I am really hope the 15-35 is available as a pre-order with the RP and isn’t completely crazy priced, sounds like my type of combination.


Considering the release price of the 16-35 L III and this is better, wider and IS, I’m not sure I want to hear the price


----------



## prodorshak (Feb 13, 2019)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Just read the Sony forums for a bit. Damn, never again, my brain hurts


I did that after reading your comment, so true...What is wrong with those fan boys! Very little objectivity!


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 13, 2019)

Stanri010 said:


> The M50 is limited to both 25 and 24 FPS. I suspect it's the issue with the battery as that is the only thing that the EOS RP shares in comon with the M50 vs the EOS R. All three cameras have a digic 8 processor. The M50 has a 24 MP sensor while the EOS R has a 30 MP sensor, while the RP has something inbetween.



the battery on the M50 is the LP-E12, not the LP-E17.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Feb 13, 2019)

prodorshak said:


> I did that after reading your comment, so true...What is wrong with those fan boys! Very little objectivity!



My best was when one of their post said the Sony A7II is better for video than this body will be.


----------



## nchoh (Feb 13, 2019)

rsdofny said:


> Bye Bye APS-C.



The R-mount introduced increased communications with the lens. The cameras would know if the lens is EF, RF or EF-S... It might be possible for Canon to incorporate that knowledge into future cameras and handle APS-C lenses elegantly... just a thought.


----------



## prodorshak (Feb 13, 2019)

blackcoffee17 said:


> My best was when one of their post said the Sony A7II is better for video than this body will be.


*Crummy Acronym*: Many cameras *C_*apture *A_*esthetic *M*_oments *E_*nabling *R_*etinal *A*_wareness


----------



## nchoh (Feb 13, 2019)

amorse said:


> That is *A LOT* of camera for the projected price, especially if they're packaging it with an adapter. I can't help but think that this is squarely aimed at moving APS-C DSLR users into RF mount bodies. I would bet that there isn't much of a margin on this and the investment is in building their user base in RF mount FAST.



A lot of cost is overhead and amortization of R&D, so margin is in the eyes of the accountants. But you are right, the price is obviously to build up a user base.


----------



## Desperadude (Feb 13, 2019)

The only thing I wish it'd be different in spec is the eternal presence of a LPF in Canon cameras


----------



## nchoh (Feb 13, 2019)

albron00 said:


> BatteriesRechargeable Li-ion Battery *LP-E17 *
> Approx. *250 shots*
> 
> What???



I know right? You get so many shots for a small, lightweight and affordable camera!


----------



## Nelu (Feb 13, 2019)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Just read the Sony forums for a bit. Damn, never again, my brain hurts


Me too; I'm gonna have to take a shower now...


----------



## Besisika (Feb 13, 2019)

FairlyKors said:


> Are you positive? Because that doesn’t sound possible. Video is shot in 30P. All standards are based off that. The camera would be incompatible with almost any other video production.
> 
> The only reason people shoot at 24P is for a “cinema look,” but in reality that’s not what’s used because of its limitation in movement and all sort of other ways.
> 
> I’d have to hear it from Canon to believe it.


Same here, I will have to hear it from Canon to believe it.
I stopped shooting 24fps 3 years ago and entirely switched to 30fps. I simply decided to stop convincing myself, that 24fps is what makes my video cinematic, whatever they have in mind using that word. Without 30fps, I will have to pass. With it, the weight and the 422 HDMI, the cost is less enough to ignore. I would take, put and hang it everywhere and anywhere. I would finally jump into this mirrorless buzzword and buzzworld of theirs.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 13, 2019)

LSXPhotog said:


> This camera is going to sell like CRAZY to people who aren't obsessed with rubbing against a Sony camera. LOL
> 
> I honestly think this is going to be the best selling camera Canon has ever made...it has the potential.



Best-selling *FF digital* camera, perhaps. I'm sure the M50 has already sold much more than the RP will ever sell, and most Rebels have likely sold more than the M50, in the heyday of digital cameras.


----------



## Yasko (Feb 13, 2019)

Allegedly M5 EVF, probably the biggest letdown.


----------



## ysyoo87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Am i missing something? Other than being ff . This has old 6d sensor, no 4k 30fps, 4k still crops, no 1080p 120fps, small battery, i get that it is price competitive but is this even comparable to xt3 or a7m3?


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 13, 2019)

nchoh said:


> The R-mount introduced increased communications with the lens. The cameras would know if the lens is EF, RF or EF-S... It might be possible for Canon to incorporate that knowledge into future cameras and handle APS-C lenses elegantly... just a thought.



What do you mean? The R and the RP already automatically switch to a 1.6x crop mode when you attach an EF-S lens.


----------



## snappy604 (Feb 13, 2019)

Viggo said:


> To slow sync speed to freeze action? Uhh, no... flash freezes action, the 1/250 or 1/180s doesn’t freeze nothing.
> 
> I use HS outside to freeze action with shutter speed or flash duration indoors to freeze action. Sync is just sync speed. If you can’t get it dark enough at 1/180s it isn’t dark enough with 1/250s either.




yeah I use High Speed Sync too when I need to, but it requires the flash to be mounted directly, not controlled wirelessly (via flash on 80D). It can mean harsher direct light, but I will admit I'm not pro with bounce flash capabilities to counter this. 

While the flash does freeze the image at the lower speeds, the max shutter speed may mean there is blur leading to that 'freeze'... it can make for neat or annoying results. Again not a pro, so value info like this, but find it weird to work with. Not entirely sure what you mean by 'get it dark enough' .. I don't want things darker, just faster shutter speeds (which I guess makes backgrounds darker)


----------



## Viggo (Feb 13, 2019)

ysyoo87 said:


> Am i missing something? Other than being ff . This has old 6d sensor, no 4k 30fps, 4k still crops, no 1080p 120fps, small battery, i get that it is price competitive but is this even comparable to xt3 or a7m3?


Not just «something» you’re missing the whole thing...


----------



## Viggo (Feb 13, 2019)

snappy604 said:


> yeah I use High Speed Sync too when I need to, but it requires the flash to be mounted directly, not controlled wirelessly (via flash on 80D). It can mean harsher direct light, but I will admit I'm not pro with bounce flash capabilities to counter this.
> 
> While the flash does freeze the image at the lower speeds, the max shutter speed may mean there is blur leading to that 'freeze'... it can make for neat or annoying results. Again not a pro, so value info like this, but find it weird to work with. Not entirely sure what you mean by 'get it dark enough' .. I don't want things darker, just faster shutter speeds (which I guess makes backgrounds darker)


When the background is dark aka no ambient, and flash is the only light shutter speed means nothing. You can use 1 second shutter speed if it yields a dark frame without flash and the flash would freeze a drop of water even if the speed is 1 second.


----------



## Yasko (Feb 13, 2019)

PureClassA said:


> Yeah that was known a few days and has been soundly debated on here... No one is happy not having the LPE6 but in order to make this smaller, Canon had to go with another power source.



In order to make the grip smaller... a bad decision in 2 of 3 ways (the third is the size, the other two battery life and handling ^^).


----------



## nchoh (Feb 13, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> What do you mean? The R and the RP already automatically switch to a 1.6x crop mode when you attach an EF-S lens.


I did not know that. In that case, Canon could easily create a RF-S camera. So it's not necessary that APS-C is gone for good.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 13, 2019)

Yasko said:


> In order to make the grip smaller... a bad decision in 2 of 3 ways (the third is the size, the other two battery life and handling ^^).



if they used the LP-E6 they couldnt call it the lightest full frame camera.

which I would imagine is big on their marketting of this.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 13, 2019)

nchoh said:


> I did not know that. In that case, Canon could easily create a RF-S camera. So it's not necessary that APS-C is gone for good.



it probably is. I mean here's full frame for 1300 bucks. it'll probably sell for under $1000 before it's gone. what's left is EOS-M


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Feb 13, 2019)

ysyoo87 said:


> so no 4k 30fps, no 1080 120fps slo-mo.
> Is Xt3 still better buy for video?


Depends what your needs are. Are you invested in Canon lenses and a hybrid still and video person or only video? If you aren't invested in any lens system and are looking for only video, the xt3 is a better choice. The RP has a chance of receiving magic lantern support and is a better hybrid shooter.


----------



## nchoh (Feb 13, 2019)

rrcphoto said:


> it probably is. I mean here's full frame for 1300 bucks. it'll probably sell for under $1000 before it's gone. what's left is EOS-M



For you $1300 might not seem like a lot, but for most people, it does matter... Think about the number of DSLR in the current Canon APS-C lineup... 7D, 80D, 77D, T7i, T7, SL2 (and I don't know the lowest model number). People do care about cost and if Canon can sell enough APS_C R-mount cameras, they will.

There may be other reasons too which we do not know. While the M series is currently the Mirrorless APS-C, Canon may decide in the future to release an APS-C R camera... RF-S???


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Feb 13, 2019)

nchoh said:


> For you $1300 might not seem like a lot, but for most people, it does matter... Think about the number of DSLR in the current Canon APS-C lineup... 7D, 80D, 77D, T7i, T7, SL2 (and I don't know the lowest model number). People do care about cost and if Canon can sell enough APS_C R-mount cameras, they will.
> 
> There may be other reasons too which we do not know. While the M series is currently the Mirrorless APS-C, Canon may decide in the future to release an APS-C R camera... RF-S???



I see many people using the cheapest Canon DSLR's, like 4000D on the streets. In low income countries, even $500 is a lot of money to spend on a camera.


----------



## Lee Jay (Feb 13, 2019)

Where in the specs does it say 4k on full frame lenses has a crop factor?


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Feb 13, 2019)

Lee Jay said:


> Where in the specs does it say 4k on full frame lenses has a crop factor?



It doesn't but it's hard to believe it will not have a crop.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Feb 13, 2019)

Lee Jay said:


> Where in the specs does it say 4k on full frame lenses has a crop factor?



It doesn't say it for sure, but Canon hasn't been able to implement 4k outside of 1:1 in the small body large sensor cameras. It'll be around a 1.625 crop, closet to their APSC for 1:1.


----------



## Yasko (Feb 13, 2019)

rrcphoto said:


> if they used the LP-E6 they couldnt call it the lightest full frame camera.
> 
> which I would imagine is big on their marketting of this.


 A good example in both ways: For some not knowledgable in the field an argument to buy, for others the extra 40g or so are by far not worth the cost in battery life..., for me neither.

A statement for whom that camera is tailored...


----------



## The Fat Fish (Feb 13, 2019)

rrcphoto said:


> the image sensor size, MP's, ISO - exactly the same as the 6D Mark II.


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 13, 2019)

Any chance Canon will update 6D2 with 4K.


----------



## Josh Leavitt (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm very impressed with Canon's aggressive pricing on the RP. But the EOS R lineup needs some serious work put in towards increasing the tracking-priority fps. The RP is shown as having 4fps with tracking-priority, and the R has 3fps (strange that the higher-end model would have less). I don't expect Canon to match Sony's continuous tracking AF fps right out of the gate, but I'd like to have a servo AF fps on a mirrorless camera that can match the burst mode on my 6D II.

Maybe the lackluster tracking fps is related to the DPAF architecture of Canon's sensors, but I'm hoping it's just a software issue that can be fixed via firmware with a significant DIGIC processor optimization.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 13, 2019)

nchoh said:


> I know right? You get so many shots for a small, lightweight and affordable camera!


And affordable extra batteries.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 14, 2019)

ysyoo87 said:


> Am i missing something? Other than being ff . This has old 6d sensor, no 4k 30fps, 4k still crops, no 1080p 120fps, small battery, i get that it is price competitive but is this even comparable to xt3 or a7m3?


Considering the Fuji is a crop sensor camera ($1,399) and the Sony a7 Mark III is right at $2k (I just now checked B&H)... did you really have to ask? Good Lord! There is a huge number of us users that are really only worried about stills anyway. At the last model boot camp I shot less than 300 photos on my 5D Mark III. My two extra batteries never had to be used. Takes 3 seconds to swap a battery. This camera's weight is comparable to the Olympus OM-D E-5 Mark II ($899 M4/3) ... and is full frame. Huge value for the $. The 6D II sensor is a fine sensor. Sensor doesn't change the quality of the lighting, composition, or subject matter... which means far more than the brand and model one chooses to measurebate against. If one can't well light and compose stills, it is doubtful the video would be any better... no matter the frame rate or 1080p or 4k.


----------



## nchoh (Feb 14, 2019)

ysyoo87 said:


> Am i missing something? Other than being ff . This has old 6d sensor, no 4k 30fps, 4k still crops, no 1080p 120fps, small battery, i get that it is price competitive but is this even comparable to xt3 or a7m3?



As a stills FF mirrorless camera? Can't be touched!


----------



## ysyoo87 (Feb 14, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Considering the Fuji is a crop sensor camera ($1,399) and the Sony a7 Mark III is right at $2k (I just now checked B&H)... did you really have to ask? Good Lord! There is a huge number of us users that are really only worried about stills anyway. At the last model boot camp I shot less than 300 photos on my 5D Mark III. My two extra batteries never had to be used. Takes 3 seconds to swap a battery. This camera's weight is comparable to the Olympus OM-D E-5 Mark II... and is full frame. Huge value for the $. The 6D II sensor is a fine sensor. Sensor doesn't change the quality of the lighting, composition, or subject matter... which means far more than the brand and model one chooses to measurebate against.


Well guess I’m less exited as im not heavily invested in canon lens and do 90 percent video shooting. Was seriously debating this for flip screen but other spec just seem too underwhelming for me


----------



## nchoh (Feb 14, 2019)

ysyoo87 said:


> Am i missing something? Other than being ff . This has old 6d sensor, no 4k 30fps, 4k still crops, no 1080p 120fps, small battery, i get that it is price competitive but is this even comparable to xt3 or a7m3?



If you want an affordable, capable APS-C video camera, I suggest the GH5, but you will need someone behind the camera. If you want a great vlogging camera, the EOS R is probably the best right now... if the RP follows suit, it will sell boat loads!


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 14, 2019)

ysyoo87 said:


> Well guess I’m less exited as im not heavily invested in canon lens and do 90 percent video shooting. Was seriously debating this for flip screen but other spec just seem too underwhelming for me


Well, you ain't gonna get what you want from Canon for $1,299. Can you get it from Sony for $1,299? I don't know. With a magnesium body and weather sealing? I think a Sony comes with a drain hole, not weather sealing.


----------



## max_sr (Feb 14, 2019)

Josh Leavitt said:


> I'm very impressed with Canon's aggressive pricing on the RP. But the EOS R lineup needs some serious work put in towards increasing the tracking-priority fps. The RP is shown as having 4fps with tracking-priority, and the R has 3fps (strange that the higher-end model would have less). I don't expect Canon to match Sony's continuous tracking AF fps right out of the gate, but I'd like to have a servo AF fps on a mirrorless camera that can match the burst mode on my 6D II.
> 
> Maybe the lackluster tracking fps is related to the DPAF architecture of Canon's sensors, but I'm hoping it's just a software issue that can be fixed via firmware with a significant DIGIC processor optimization.



This probably can only be resolved by dual digic 8 processors or digic 9. The R has lower fps, because it has more pixels. It is the cost of DPAF.


----------



## max_sr (Feb 14, 2019)

prodorshak said:


> I did that after reading your comment, so true...What is wrong with those fan boys! Very little objectivity!



Not that this forum is any better in that regard.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 14, 2019)

I'm not going to even attempt to catch up and address individual posts on "Well Sony A73 for video...." stuff... Canon video is simply... BETTER. Period. When you compare the EOS R to the A73, with the exception of having to use a wider lens for the crop, the video from the EOS R is simply BETTER. Measurably, better. 



 as just one example from a Sony fan vs a Canon fan. Both cameras are in the $2000 range, and I'm willing to bet that in a REAL WORLD test, the video quality from the RP will also be better than the A73.


----------



## digitalride (Feb 14, 2019)

max_sr said:


> This probably can only be resolved by dual digic 8 processors or digic 9. The R has lower fps, because it has more pixels. It is the cost of DPAF.



The 5div with a digic 6+ does 5 fps in live view with about the same number of pixels as the R. The 6Dii with a digic 7 does 4fps in live view with the same number of pixels as the RP. The R and RP should be able to be faster than their mirrored counterparts but it seems Canon is saving spec room for higher end cameras.


----------



## digitalride (Feb 14, 2019)

max_sr said:


> Yes, but the 5DIV does use a dedicated sensor for AF.



What? I'm comparing live view to live view, both using DPAF on the main sensor.


----------



## ysyoo87 (Feb 14, 2019)

anyone know if eos rp does usb-c charging?


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 14, 2019)

rrcphoto said:


> it probably is. I mean here's full frame for 1300 bucks. it'll probably sell for under $1000 before it's gone. what's left is EOS-M



Even though we now have a x0D-priced FF body, full-frame _lenses_ are expensive enough to make an FF system out of the reach of many.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 14, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> Even though we now have a x0D-priced FF body, full-frame _lenses_ are expensive enough to make an FF system out of the reach of many.



not if Canon creates IS STM lenses like the RF 35mm.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 14, 2019)

nchoh said:


> If you want an affordable, capable APS-C video camera, I suggest the GH5, but you will need someone behind the camera. If you want a great vlogging camera, the EOS R is probably the best right now... if the RP follows suit, it will sell boat loads!


 Except the Panasonic isn't even APS-C. It's a micro 4/3


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 14, 2019)

And on the hells of that, would you really rather spend $1600 for a micro 4/3 sensor with a relatively poor lens family vs. $1300 for a full frame sensor that will perform much better in low light and upper ISOs with a vastly superior lens family and Canon color science? Yeah that's a really easy choice for me when it comes to regular 24fps needs, especially with things like VLogging


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 14, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> Even though we now have a x0D-priced FF body, full-frame _lenses_ are expensive enough to make an FF system out of the reach of many.


The plain EF are not too expensive. Most of the L series, of course, are. Hmmmm... the EF 50mm f/1.8 II is on closeout at Adorama right this second. $129


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 14, 2019)

PureClassA said:


> And on the hells of that, would you really rather spend $1600 for a micro 4/3 sensor with a relatively poor lens family vs. $1300 for a full frame sensor that will perform much better in low light and upper ISOs with a vastly superior lens family and Canon color science? Yeah that's a really easy choice for me when it comes to regular 24fps needs, especially with things like VLogging


No need to bring any sort of rational thought into all this.


----------



## bf (Feb 14, 2019)

What I like: price, weight. I'm also positive on how it would feel in my hand. 
What I don't like: name! RIP?! I like it says R on the body.
Viewfinder: I prefered none!(or a larger one)
The slope on top; I like a straight line there.
Rotating LCD: I prefer tilting instead!
What I want to learn about it: image quality

If that RF100-400 is reseanably priced, I may buy the combination.


----------



## ysyoo87 (Feb 14, 2019)

PureClassA said:


> Except the Panasonic isn't even APS-C. It's a micro 4/3


plus it still is not necessarily affordable? still around 2k no?


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 14, 2019)

ysyoo87 said:


> plus it still is not necessarily affordable? still around 2k no?


 $1600 for a far lesser sensor


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 14, 2019)

snappy604 said:


> any ideas why x-sync? (flash sync?) seems to be lower on the new R cameras? found 1/250th on the 80D often wasn't quick enough for faster moving objects.



Shutter curtains only have to travel about 14.5mm to transit a Canon APS-C sensor. They must travel 24mm to transit a FF sensor. If they are moving at the same speed, it will take 1.6X longer. Four milliseconds (1/250) multiplied by 1.6 is 6.4ms (1/160).


----------



## sogj (Feb 14, 2019)

Does anyone know if C log is the kind of thing that could be added eventually with a firmware upgrade, or does the lack of it mean that it will never ever have it?


----------



## Jethro (Feb 14, 2019)

bf said:


> What I want to learn about it: image quality
> 
> If that RF100-400 is reseanably priced, I may buy the combination.


IQ is going to be fascinating, but really it should be no more than marginally different from the 6Dii - ie very good but not perfect (eg at low ISO). 

On the RF 100-400 - I couldn't agree more, and it's near the top of my wish-list, but I'm assuming it is an L lens, and so 'reasonably priced' (by normal standards) seems unlikely.


----------



## Adelino (Feb 14, 2019)

Josh Leavitt said:


> I'm very impressed with Canon's aggressive pricing on the RP. But the EOS R lineup needs some serious work put in towards increasing the tracking-priority fps. The RP is shown as having 4fps with tracking-priority, and the R has 3fps (strange that the higher-end model would have less). I don't expect Canon to match Sony's continuous tracking AF fps right out of the gate, but I'd like to have a servo AF fps on a mirrorless camera that can match the burst mode on my 6D II.
> 
> Maybe the lackluster tracking fps is related to the DPAF architecture of Canon's sensors, but I'm hoping it's just a software issue that can be fixed via firmware with a significant DIGIC processor optimization.


The 3fps of the R is with focus priority where the shutter will not fire without focus confirmation. I'd like to know how accurate that is. I could live with 3 FPS if focus is accurate.


----------



## Jdbuzz (Feb 14, 2019)

sogj said:


> Does anyone know if C log is the kind of thing that could be added eventually with a firmware upgrade, or does the lack of it mean that it will never ever have it?


It could be. Not likely with Canon though


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Feb 14, 2019)

ysyoo87 said:


> plus it still is not necessarily affordable? still around 2k no?



The GH5 is a video tool. Internal 4k 60fps and internal 4k 30fps with 10 bit video. If you're a hybrid shooter, the GH5 is not for you. Plus the IBIS plus OIS and 60 fps 4k = silky smooth b-roll and hand held dolly shots with a little practice. The crop factor sucks, but there's purpose built lenses to help deal with it, my go to is the 12-35 2.8.

For hybrid shooters, the Z6 and A7III is the way to go. But now the RP is worth looking at, especially for those like myself who shoot with a M43 for video and Canon for stills. The RP might be the perfect camera for running on a gimbal, given the AF.

With that said, my GH5 won't be gathering dust after my next upgrade, there's still a few situations where that 4K60p will be the right tool for the job, just like my 5D Mark III still gets used on a video job every once and a while for that close to 1gbps 14 bit video.


----------



## Matthew Saville (Feb 14, 2019)

I've found that a great alternative to LOG picture profile is to just shoot Neutral Picture Style, turn the contrast down even further, and then set the Auto Lighting Optimizer to a medium-high or high setting. WOW do the 4K files have crazy dynamic range! The editing is a bit wonky, but then again so is editing LOG footage. If those three settings are too over-the-top, you can tweak them to taste.


----------



## Aglet (Feb 14, 2019)

Looks like Canon put a bunch of the cheaper bits into this thing and came out with a well-featured and very competitively priced body which will appeal to a lot of buyers. Battery life is a bit on the sucky side tho.




PureClassA said:


> ..for a micro 4/3 sensor with a relatively poor lens family..



there really isn't much missing from the MFT lens options other than a few specialty lenses. What would you say is poor about it?




> a full frame sensor that will perform much better in low light and upper ISOs



no doubt we'll be seeing comparisons soon and you may be surprised.


----------



## neo302 (Feb 14, 2019)

Contrast detect AGAIN in 4K 
Why...
I was SO excited...


----------



## Besisika (Feb 14, 2019)

Besisika said:


> Same here, I will have to hear it from Canon to believe it.
> I stopped shooting 24fps 3 years ago and entirely switched to 30fps. I simply decided to stop convincing myself, that 24fps is what makes my video cinematic, whatever they have in mind using that word. Without 30fps, I will have to pass. With it, the weight and the 422 HDMI, the cost is less enough to ignore. I would take, put and hang it everywhere and anywhere. I would finally jump into this mirrorless buzzword and buzzworld of theirs.


According to Adorama, it has 30fps. I am buying this. To me, this is their best move ever since I have known Canon.

*Key Features*


Lightest, Smallest Full-frame EOS Camera
RF Mount Compatible with RF Lenses and EF/EF-S Lenses (Reuires Optional Mount Adapter EF-EOS R)
High Image Quality with 26.2 Megapixel Full-frame CMOS Sensor and DIGIC 8 Image Processor
Dual Pixel CMOS AF for Fast and Accurate Auto Focus
Built-in EVF with 2.36 Million Dots, Tough & Drag AF.
Vari-angle Touchscreen LCD.
USB Charge Compatible
Built-in Wi-Fi and Bluetooth Technology
*Sensor Size*: Full Frame Camera
_*Max Video Quality: 4K 30fps*_
*Viewfinder*: Built-In Viewfinder
*Wifi*: Wi-Fi: Yes
*Special Features*: Bluetooth
*Configuration*: Body Only
See less..


----------



## digitalride (Feb 14, 2019)

Besisika said:


> According to Adorama, it has 30fps. I am buying this. To me, this is their best move ever since I have known Canon.
> 
> Built-in EVF with 2.36 Million Dots, Tough & Drag AF.


"Tough & Drag AF" - sounds like you have to fight with it


----------



## RedPixels (Feb 14, 2019)

Looks like the press embargo was lifted and we have first look reviews on YouTube. Eye AF is now available in continuous servo AF which isn’t available on the EOS-R if I am not mistaken?


----------



## -pekr- (Feb 14, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Considering the Fuji is a crop sensor camera ($1,399) and the Sony a7 Mark III is right at $2k (I just now checked B&H)... did you really have to ask? Good Lord! There is a huge number of us users that are really only worried about stills anyway. At the last model boot camp I shot less than 300 photos on my 5D Mark III. My two extra batteries never had to be used. Takes 3 seconds to swap a battery. This camera's weight is comparable to the Olympus OM-D E-5 Mark II ($899 M4/3) ... and is full frame. Huge value for the $. *The 6D II sensor is a fine sensor.* Sensor doesn't change the quality of the lighting, composition, or subject matter... which means far more than the brand and model one chooses to measurebate against. If one can't well light and compose stills, it is doubtful the video would be any better... no matter the frame rate or 1080p or 4k.



No, it is not. If what Canon did is just they recycled 6DII sensor, I will gladly pass on this one, again, and will either wait for the Pro model for another two years, or go with the M5/M6 successor just for its pocketability. I really do expect companies to innovate, so for me, putting-in a sensor almost worse than its 7 years old model is not something I want to spend my money for. Not in the situation, when lower class APS-C models are all on on-chip ADC.

Is that really confirmed, that RP uses exactly the same 6DII sensor? No matter how great and surprising the price is, if they did it again, I would be extremly disappointed. When the 6DII was released, my prediction was, that Canon was in some production press, and that 6DIII is going to be released in 1-2 year's timeframe, to just bring in updated sensor. I expected RP being kind of 6DIII in that respect.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 14, 2019)

-pekr- said:


> No, it is not. If what Canon did is just they recycled 6DII sensor, I will gladly pass on this one, again, and will either wait for the Pro model for another two years, or go with the M5/M6 successor just for its pocketability. I really do expect companies to innovate, so for me, putting-in a sensor almost worse than its 7 years old model is not something I want to spend my money for. Not in the situation, when lower class APS-C models are all on on-chip ADC.
> 
> Is that really confirmed, that RP uses exactly the same 6DII sensor? No matter how great and surprising the price is, if they did it again, I would be extremly disappointed. When the 6DII was released, my prediction was, that Canon was in some production press, and that 6DIII is going to be released in 1-2 year's timeframe, to just bring in updated sensor. I expected RP being kind of 6DIII in that respect.


Yes, it is.


----------



## Besisika (Feb 14, 2019)

digitalride said:


> "Tough & Drag AF" - sounds like you have to fight with it


I guess I was wrong after all. The brochure shows only 4K 3840 x 2160: 23.98fps. If that is the case, I am giving up. Not for me. Waiting again. ...


----------



## prodorshak (Feb 14, 2019)

Canon officially announced IBIS for upcoming cameras in the near future. Saw that on Jared Polin's review.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 14, 2019)

Besisika said:


> I guess I was wrong after all. The brochure shows only 4K 3840 x 2160: 23.98fps. If that is the case, I am giving up. Not for me. Waiting again. ...



No DPAF in 4k also. For the price not surprising but lots of grumbling from the only put in a nickel and get a dollar song crowd.

Jack


----------



## Aussie shooter (Feb 14, 2019)

Jareds preview video showed 1080 in 30fps.


----------



## degos (Feb 14, 2019)

rrcphoto said:


> it probably is. I mean here's full frame for 1300 bucks.



You can pick up a reasonable used 5DS for that price. Which would you choose?

This isn't like the release of the original 5D when Canon were forging a market; the only other FF option at the time was 1Ds at three times the price. Now they're also competing with themselves. Out there in Reality, photographers are making-do with second-hand 5D2 and 6D. Some of the richer ones have 5D3.

People on this board are in the 1% of camera owners. Projections that this will sell like hot-cakes ignore the actual financial reality of life; median income in the USA is $49k for a man.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 14, 2019)

degos said:


> You can pick up a reasonable used 5DS for that price. Which would you choose?
> 
> This isn't like the release of the original 5D when Canon were forging a market; the only other FF option at the time was 1Ds at three times the price. Now they're also competing with themselves. Out there in Reality, photographers are making-do with second-hand 5D2 and 6D. Some of the richer ones have 5D3.
> 
> People on this board are in the 1% of camera owners. Projections that this will sell like hot-cakes ignore the actual financial reality of life; median income in the USA is $49k for a man.



So the size and weight and RF lenses don't mean anything to anyone? I'd say there is a good chance they'll sell well but hotcakes??

Jack


----------



## delta0 (Feb 14, 2019)

-pekr- said:


> No, it is not. If what Canon did is just they recycled 6DII sensor, I will gladly pass on this one, again, and will either wait for the Pro model for another two years, or go with the M5/M6 successor just for its pocketability. I really do expect companies to innovate, so for me, putting-in a sensor almost worse than its 7 years old model is not something I want to spend my money for. Not in the situation, when lower class APS-C models are all on on-chip ADC.
> 
> Is that really confirmed, that RP uses exactly the same 6DII sensor? No matter how great and surprising the price is, if they did it again, I would be extremly disappointed. When the 6DII was released, my prediction was, that Canon was in some production press, and that 6DIII is going to be released in 1-2 year's timeframe, to just bring in updated sensor. I expected RP being kind of 6DIII in that respect.


It is not confirmed to be the exact same sensor. It could be an updated one like the R was from 5Div or completely new. I suspect the former. It would be good to have official confirmation.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 14, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> The plain EF are not too expensive. Most of the L series, of course, are. Hmmmm... the EF 50mm f/1.8 II is on closeout at Adorama right this second. $129



Sure, there are a few EF lenses that are very good value. The 24–105mm STM is a fairly affordable kit lens; hopefully it's going to have an RF equivalent at some point. What has always been lacking from Canon's lens selection is a non-L FF ultrawide zoom though. Maybe that's going to change at some point as well...


----------



## dtaylor (Feb 14, 2019)

-pekr- said:


> I really do expect companies to innovate, so for me, putting-in a sensor almost worse than its 7 years old model is not something I want to spend my money for. Not in the situation, when lower class APS-C models are all on on-chip ADC.



The 6D2 (and by extension RP) has better high ISO than any crop camera, better high ISO than a Sony A72 (by a full stop), and high ISO very close to the A73. And it has the resolution to match anything in this class. (Everything else is 24mp.)

If you really, truly are regularly pushing shadows 5ev then the 6D2 is not the camera for you. (We don't know yet if the RP sensor has ADCs on chip.) The vast majority of photographers...including the vast majority of photographers who constantly complain about DR...are not pushing their shadows even 3ev.


----------



## dtaylor (Feb 14, 2019)

degos said:


> You can pick up a reasonable used 5DS for that price. Which would you choose?



You have to really hunt to find a deal like that. Expect to pay more like $1,600 for used. Gray market new is currently $2k.

But your point is noted: lots of good, used, FF bodies on the market.



> Projections that this will sell like hot-cakes ignore the actual financial reality of life; median income in the USA is $49k for a man.



They will sell like hot-cakes in their respective niche. APS-C camera sales will continue to dominate ILC sales, which are continuing to shrink in the face of smartphones.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 14, 2019)

There are so may threads and postings it's difficult to keep up. So apologies if I am repeating this, According to cameralabs, "The EOS RP takes the 26.2 Megapixel full-frame sensor from the EOS 6D Mark II (tweaked for the mirrorless flange distance) with Dual Pixel CMOS AF for focusing and 4fps bursts with continuous AF (or 5fps without).", which is presumably correct.
ps, also "unlike the EOS R, the sensor remains exposed when you remove lenses"
https://www.cameralabs.com/canon-eos-rp-review/


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 14, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> No DPAF in 4k also. For the price not surprising but lots of grumbling from the only put in a nickel and get a dollar song crowd.
> 
> Jack



No DPAF in 4k? Wait I missed that. Where did you see that?


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 14, 2019)

snappy604 said:


> yeah I use High Speed Sync too when I need to, but it requires the flash to be mounted directly, not controlled wirelessly (via flash on 80D). It can mean harsher direct light, but I will admit I'm not pro with bounce flash capabilities to counter this.
> 
> While the flash does freeze the image at the lower speeds, the max shutter speed may mean there is blur leading to that 'freeze'... it can make for neat or annoying results. Again not a pro, so value info like this, but find it weird to work with. Not entirely sure what you mean by 'get it dark enough' .. I don't want things darker, just faster shutter speeds (which I guess makes backgrounds darker)



With radio triggers you can use HSS off camera just fine with any Canon flash capable of HSS when attached to the hot shoe. You just can't do it with the antiquated optical pulse system that Canon used prior to the 600EX-RT.


----------



## runbei (Feb 14, 2019)

No HD at 24 fps.


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 14, 2019)

PureClassA said:


> Except the Panasonic isn't even APS-C. It's a micro 4/3



That's all one needs for video. The entire GH ecosystem has lenses based on the premise of a 2X crop factor.


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 14, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> The plain EF are not too expensive. Most of the L series, of course, are. Hmmmm... the EF 50mm f/1.8 II is on closeout at Adorama right this second. $129



The EF 50mm f/1.8 STM replaced that lens on the production lines a looong time ago. All that's been left of those since the STM came out are existing stocks.


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 14, 2019)

max_sr said:


> Not that this forum is any better in that regard.



Yeah, I mean absolutely NO ONE on this forum ever criticizes Canon nor ever predicts their Impending Doom, right?


----------



## Viggo (Feb 14, 2019)

Adelino said:


> The 3fps of the R is with focus priority where the shutter will not fire without focus confirmation. I'd like to know how accurate that is. I could live with 3 FPS if focus is accurate.


I haven’t even tried focus priority in my R, the 5 fps doesn’t miss.


----------



## jayphotoworks (Feb 14, 2019)

PureClassA said:


> No DPAF in 4k? Wait I missed that. Where did you see that?



It's on the press release I believe. It is similar to the M50 that DPAF is not available in 4K and uses contrast detection. Many entry level buyers probably won't even care about 4K or fully understand the difference between CDAF/DPAF and will simply see that the camera auto focuses in video and be satisfied with that. Didn't expect Canon to offer DPAF @ 4K at this price point, and really shouldn't for that price based on the target audience.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 14, 2019)

Michael Clark said:


> That's all one needs for video. The entire GH ecosystem has lenses based on the premise of a 2X crop factor.



"needs" perhaps. "Wants" no. I'd much prefer the look of a FF sensor (bokeh)


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 14, 2019)

Yeah I looked at the spec sheet again..... No 24fps in 1080p ????? 30 and 60 only??? WTF?!?! That has to be a typo.... Otherwise that would be absurd.


----------



## max_sr (Feb 14, 2019)

digitalride said:


> What? I'm comparing live view to live view, both using DPAF on the main sensor.



Guess I misread that. Then the only explanation is that Canon is intentionally constricting the EOS R's potential.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 14, 2019)

EOS M50 = 1080p @ 24

EOS RP = NO 1080p @24 

...I cant get my head around this


----------



## delta0 (Feb 14, 2019)

PureClassA said:


> EOS M50 = 1080p @ 24
> 
> EOS RP = NO 1080p @24
> 
> ...I cant get my head around this


Movie Size
4K (16:9) 3840 x 2160 (25, 23.98 fps) intra frame 7 
4K Time-lapse (16:9) 3840 x 2160 (29.97, 25 fps) All-I 
Full HD (16:9) 1920 x 1080 (59.94, 50, 29.97, 25 fps) intra frame, intra frame lite (29.97, 25 fps) 
Full HD HDR (16:9) 1920 x 1080 (29.97, 25 fps) intra frame 
HD (16:9) 1280 x 720 (59.94, 29.97, 50, 25 fps) intra frame 
HD HDR(16:9) 1280 x 720 (29.97, 25 fps) intra frame


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 14, 2019)

delta0 said:


> Movie Size
> 4K (16:9) 3840 x 2160 (25, 23.98 fps) intra frame 7
> 4K Time-lapse (16:9) 3840 x 2160 (29.97, 25 fps) All-I
> Full HD (16:9) 1920 x 1080 (59.94, 50, 29.97, 25 fps) intra frame, intra frame lite (29.97, 25 fps)
> ...



Like I said, no 24fps (or 23.98). 25fps is a PAL Video standard. Not USA. 24 is pretty much the standard for cinema and a LOT of TV shows these days. If it can do 30 and 60 and 25 for PAL .... why can't it do the most basic of all modern video formats at 23.98 or 24? That was deliberately withheld. I understand no CLog, no 10 bit out, even no 4k30... fine. You have to leave space between this and R .... but no 24??? You have 24 on 4k but not 1080p? That's nuts. ELEVEN years ago the Canon 5D2 was capable of this... I don't know how much more basic a video function this could be


----------



## Aglet (Feb 14, 2019)

Besisika said:


> According to Adorama, it has 30fps. I am buying this. To me, this is their best move ever since I have known Canon.
> 
> *Key Features*
> 
> ...



If you're open to options, you might have a peek at the new Fuji X-T30 for it's seriously upgraded video... And it's smaller, lighter, cheaper than the RP...
downsampled 6k to 4k/30 with 10b 4:2:2 out + film simulation modes
http://www.fujifilm.com/news/n190214_01.html
http://www.fujifilm.com/news/n190214_01.html


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 14, 2019)

Aglet said:


> If you're open to options, you might have a peek at the new Fuji X-T30 for it's seriously upgraded video... And it's smaller, lighter, cheaper than the RP...
> downsampled 6k to 4k/30 with 10b 4:2:2 out + film simulation modes
> http://www.fujifilm.com/news/n190214_01.html
> http://www.fujifilm.com/news/n190214_01.html


Probably just gonna stick to my 1DX2 for now. I wanted a second, smaller body to compliment DX2 video. EOS R is still a great option but $2200 was more than I wanted to do. The 422 8bit out from the RP is fine but losing the most basic of all video modes (1080p 24) is just a middle finger. I love Canon to death and I have a ton of nothing but Canon gear. But that cripple is just silly.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 14, 2019)

RP looks like a great stills camera for entry level. I'm very satisfied from that standpoint at $1299.... but man did they kneecap this thing for video


----------



## Adelino (Feb 16, 2019)

Viggo said:


> I haven’t even tried focus priority in my R, the 5 fps doesn’t miss.


Thanks for that info!


----------



## Whopper (Feb 20, 2019)

HikeBike said:


> Wow. If there's a 90D in the works, I wonder how it will fit in the lineup now that a FF mirrorless with these specs has stolen its historical price point...


Wouldn't a 90D with 30MP and 4k fit in the line up?


----------



## HikeBike (Feb 21, 2019)

Whopper said:


> Wouldn't a 90D with 30MP and 4k fit in the line up?


Since the RP has 26 MP, 4K (limited), the advantage of being able to use any new RF lenses which are released, and a great price point, I don't really see the 90D winning this fight. This is assuming the 90D would use the Digic 8 and have the same video limitations which the EOS R has.


----------



## Whopper (Feb 21, 2019)

HikeBike said:


> Since the RP has 26 MP, 4K (limited), the advantage of being able to use any new RF lenses which are released, and a great price point, I don't really see the 90D winning this fight. This is assuming the 90D would use the Digic 8 and have the same video limitations which the EOS R has.


I agree about the specs. But the RP has the EVF ... for those who prefer the optical view-finder (like me) a 90D or a 6D Mark3 still would be worth buying.


----------



## HikeBike (Feb 21, 2019)

Whopper said:


> I agree about the specs. But the RP has the EVF ... for those who prefer the optical view-finder a 90D or a 6D Mark3 still would be worth buying.


Yeah, I guess that will largely depend on the quality of the EVF as well. I haven't gotten the RP in my hands to see how good the EVF really is, but I did read it isn't as good as the R. I will say, the R's EVF is nothing short of amazing. You can barely tell it's not optical.


----------



## Whopper (Feb 21, 2019)

HikeBike said:


> Yeah, I guess that will largely depend on the quality of the EVF as well. I haven't gotten the RP in my hands to see how good the EVF really is, but I did read it isn't as good as the R. I will say, the R's EVF is nothing short of amazing. You can barely tell it's not optical.


Hmm,.. the R's EVF might be the best there is at the moment but I tried it and didn't like it that much. Although I like the specs and especially with the 28-70/2.0  - but it's ~5000,-€uro here ....


----------

